# Wiring two timers to alternate



## Leelorimor (Aug 22, 2014)

How would you wire two motors to alternate 10 seconds apart using only 2 motor starters, a control relay, and two timers?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

An alternating timing relay.

http://www.alliedelec.com/atc-diversified-electronics/


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

a programmable relay. no relay and no timers!


----------



## Leelorimor (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks but I can only use parts described.


----------



## Leelorimor (Aug 22, 2014)

It's for a test to get a job. Don't know when you'd ever do this.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Leelorimor said:


> It's for a test to get a job. Don't know when you'd ever do this.


So your not an electrician and have no motor control back round?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

post your answer first, then you'll probably get some responses.


----------



## josh5879 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just set one of the timers to be on for 10 seconds off for 10 seconds, wire it to your double throw relay, connect one motor starter to the NO and one motor starter to the NC. Sell the extra timer on eBay


----------



## Leelorimor (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes I am a master electrician and have been so for 15 years. It's been a while since I've been in school. This question is for a friend trying to get a Maint. Job at a utility company. He said that when you push the start button motor 1 needs to start and stop after 10 sec. Then motor 2 needs to start and run for 10 seconds, then motor 1 would come on etc... Until you push you stop button. He said the only parts you can use are what I described.


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

A few details on the timers, control relay, motors and motor starters are needed. 
There are heaps of possible solutions to this but it depends.
Type of timer?
Type of control relay and/or contact arrangement?
Are you starting 1/4 Hp single-phase motors, 30Hp 3-phase motors, ...?
Are your starters DOL, Y-delta, electronic soft-start ... ?
Mains voltage?
Control voltage?
...


----------



## martindag (Oct 30, 2009)

We prety much all could give you the answer but you need to try it yourself and give us what you think it could be and we will help you.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually, all you need is more detail regarding exactly what they mean by "timer" and "relay". For the timers, On Delay? Off Delay? Recycle? One-Shot? Can I pick what I want? Can I mix types? For the relay, can I have one with Early-Make / Late-Break contacts?

If, in the puzzler rules, they mean only a standard relay and 2 x 10 second On-Delay timers, then I don't think so.


----------



## martindag (Oct 30, 2009)

Let's say you have a apple in you left and right hand and you want to switch them what would be the best way ?

A teacher told me before. you need a 3rd hand

Apple from hand 1 goto hand 3
Apple from, hand 2 goto hand 1
Apple from hand 3 goto hand 2



So my hints you could use your extra relay has a 3rd hand to help you switch contactor just liike apple.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Or as my "Juggling for Dummies" book said in the earliest lessons,

Toss the left apple in the air, move the right apple to your left hand, catch the apple with your now empty right hand.


----------

